# Microsoft Windows 8 Gaming Performance



## W1zzard (Aug 19, 2012)

Microsoft's latest operating system is ready! We took a closer look at gaming performance using NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 680 and AMD's Radeon HD 7970 in 19 games at resolutions from 1280x800 to 2560x1600.

*Show full review*


----------



## mtosev (Aug 21, 2012)

awesome.thx
almost no difference between win 7 and win 8


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you for testing this and your time to do it.
Excellent comparison.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 21, 2012)

One more reason for upgrading to Win8 is wiped out...  Best of luck to Microsoft.


----------



## qubit (Aug 21, 2012)

Great review Wiz, possibly one of the most useful ones in a while. 

One more reason not to bother "upgrading", isn't it? I was already not going to get it over the forced Metro and missing Aero issues, but this really nails it. Heck, if it was free, I'd put Windows 7 back on.

Good luck catching up with Apple, Microsoft!  (Apple is now bigger than Microsoft and Google combined)


----------



## Flibolito (Aug 21, 2012)

I shall stay on Windows 7.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2012)

TBH this is pretty much the same conclusion in PCI-Ex 3.0 Vs. 2.0 review... End result: It doesnt matter if you upgrade or not as 3.0 makes very little difference to 2.0.

There is no reason to upgrade to Win8. and like the review says since DX11 is more or less still 'new' (I say new I mean its not in full swing yet --- there are NEW games out there that still use DX9!!) and DX11.1 is like DX10/DX10.1. DX10/10.1 was out for a pretty long time but yet only some games made use of it and it hardly made much difference at all apart from slightly more realistic smoke or dust particle/shading effects.


----------



## Major_A (Aug 21, 2012)

I hate the UI formerly known as Metro as much as the next person.  But, the biggest turn off to me is the fact you are constantly signed into MS to do anything.  You have a machine ID why do you need my Live account?


----------



## Phusius (Aug 21, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> TBH this is pretty much the same conclusion in PCI-Ex 3.0 Vs. 2.0 review... End result: It doesnt matter if you upgrade or not as 3.0 makes very little difference to 2.0.
> 
> There is no reason to upgrade to Win8. and like the review says since DX11 is more or less still 'new' (I say new I mean its not in full swing yet --- there are NEW games out there that still use DX9!!) and DX11.1 is like DX10/DX10.1. DX10/10.1 was out for a pretty long time but yet only some games made use of it and it hardly made much difference at all apart from slightly more realistic smoke or dust particle/shading effects.



If I ever SLI my 670, my non-gen3 board won't see a noteworthy performance hit will it?



Flibolito said:


> I shall stay on Windows 7.



This.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

ALL of you will be on Windows 8 soon. On beta drivers and no updates it hangs easily with Windows 7. Face it, Windows 8 is a superior operating system. Hate it all you want but its the future.


----------



## Nitroin (Aug 21, 2012)

Major_A said:


> I hate the UI formerly known as Metro as much as the next person.  But, the biggest turn off to me is the fact you are constantly signed into MS to do anything.  You have a machine ID why do you need my Live account?



You can use a normal, local, account too - like with Windows 7.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 21, 2012)

Only @ TPU.  Awesome testing and article, let's hope AMD is working on improving drivers.



> It is based on the new Windows 6.2 kernel and comes with a new driver model; in particular, a new display driver model (WDDM 1.2).



Hmmm... are they going to call it DX12?  I suspect the answer lies on differences in shader models, if there are any.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 21, 2012)

Will couple this with an SSD upgrade down the road I guess.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2012)

Phusius said:


> If I ever SLI my 670, my non-gen3 board won't see a noteworthy performance hit will it?



read the review for yourself http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/

given these results, I dont think that SLi would fair any better.


----------



## stupido (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice review...

but I think it would be much better if you have included Vista too...

I was considering to switch to 8 because they say Vista is resource hog... maybe I should google a bit to see benches between Vista and 7...


----------



## Initialised (Aug 21, 2012)

On my old Q6600, 4GB DDR2 system I found quite a boost going to Windows 8, especially in BF3.


----------



## qubit (Aug 21, 2012)

stupido said:


> Nice review...
> 
> but I think it would be much better if you have included Vista too...
> 
> I was considering to switch to 8 because they say Vista is resource hog... maybe I should google a bit to see benches between Vista and 7...



You can install the latest DX11 onto Vista, which will reduce memory requirements, even in desktop mode.

www.microsoft.com/directx


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

stupido said:


> Nice review...
> 
> but I think it would be much better if you have included Vista too...
> 
> I was considering to switch to 8 because they say Vista is resource hog... maybe I should google a bit to see benches between Vista and 7...



I would just upgrade to windows 8 when it comes out. The install is smaller then windows 7 and its FAR more secure then windows 7 could ever be. On beta drivers it went toe to toe with a mature operating system. That says a lot about the future of Windows 8


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ALL of you will be on Windows 8 soon. On beta drivers and no updates it hangs easily with Windows 7. Face it, Windows 8 is a superior operating system. Hate it all you want but its the future.



Only if I can modify it so Metro is completely disabled ( and deleted)


----------



## Frogger (Aug 21, 2012)

hang with 7 till 8 get it's first round of fixes !!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

For a tech community that prides itself on forward thinking and cutting edge software you guys sure sound like a bunch of stereotypical close minded conservatives.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ALL of you will be on Windows 8 soon. On beta drivers and no updates it hangs easily with Windows 7. Face it, Windows 8 is a superior operating system. Hate it all you want but its the future.



for once i agree with your troll statement. everybody hated vista but still switched to it because it was new and shiny and it was what all the cool kids were doing. i know i am going to switch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> for once i agree with your troll statement. everybody hated vista but still switched to it because it was new and shiny and it was what all the cool kids were doing. i know i am going to switch.



I ain't trolling. I'm shooting torpedo's of truth.


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I ain't trolling. I'm shooting torpedo's of truth.



I'll call it borderlinde flaming. 

I never used Vista on my main machine. IIRC I was on Linux mostly on slow slow machines during that time.


----------



## qubit (Aug 21, 2012)

Frick said:


> I never used Vista on my main machine. IIRC I was on Linux mostly on slow slow machines during that time.



And I'll bet with Linux they ran quite reasonably.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 21, 2012)

Frogger said:


> hang with 7 till 8 get it's first round of fixes !!



This is probably the most logical post on this topic.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Aug 21, 2012)

Phusius said:


> first round of fixes !!



Like removing metro.


----------



## mtosev (Aug 21, 2012)

lol ppl can't live without the start menu and with some changes done to the UI


----------



## tacosRcool (Aug 21, 2012)

Well be looking forward to windows 8


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 21, 2012)

The only thing for me that is slowing me down to upgrade to W8 is the price. Other wise I'm always up for new and improved stuff.


----------



## stupido (Aug 21, 2012)

back in the day, I switched to Vista just because of DX10 (Crysis) 

but since then I just kept going with Vista because I didn't want to shell 100+ euros for new OS...

but for ~40 I would upgrade...

and for the record - the only reason my home PC has windows is gaming... so you can imagine how much I liked the news of Steam doing Linux...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> The only thing for me that is slowing me down to upgrade to W8 is the price. Other wise I'm always up for new and improved stuff.



Price? 40 bucks?


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought it was $100 like its always been...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2012)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> One more reason for upgrading to Win8 is wiped out...  Best of luck to Microsoft.



Why because the difference is 2FPS, and this is with Release Preview drivers from both sides. I can gaurentee with drivers after Retail launch that Windows 8 gaming performance will be better then Windows 7


----------



## Phusius (Aug 21, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I thought it was $100 like its always been...



Nope, its 39.99 digital upgrade.

Mine will be 14.99 for the digital upgrade though, because my Dad bought a new PC and has no intention of using his 14.99 upgrade coupon.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 21, 2012)

as much as i despise win 8 ui i prolly end up upgrading bc of work


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> For a tech community that prides itself on forward thinking and cutting edge software you guys sure sound like a bunch of stereotypical close minded conservatives.



There isn't all that much in Windows 8 that couldn't be implemented into windows seven.

I'm sure someone will find a way


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> There isn't all that much in Windows 8 that couldn't be implemented into windows seven.
> 
> I'm sure someone will find a way



They reworked the entire kernel and hash. Not a chance. It a new OS. Not a tweak like Windows 7. A lot of what Windows 8 does cannot be done in Windows 7 without......reworking the entire OS.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 21, 2012)

This was a good read.

I wanted, and did, upgrade to vista. Windows 8 does not appeal to me for the most part. I do like most of what Microsoft did under the hood in 8. I did play with windows 8 and it was usable. In the end though, I am quite happy with 7. Torpedo of truth negated for at least one person.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2012)

YoungSh4vah216 said:


> Why because the difference is 2FPS, and this is with Release Preview drivers from both sides. I can gaurentee with drivers after Retail launch that Windows 8 gaming performance will be better then Windows 7



i'm not so sure about that


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I thought it was $100 like its always been...



Maybe the full retail version, but the upgrade pricing is being priced similarly to Apple's Mac OS pricing scheme:

http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/21/3257406/windows-8-pro-price-upgrade-price



TheMailMan78 said:


> They reworked the entire kernel and hash. Not a chance. It a new OS. Not a tweak like Windows 7. A lot of what Windows 7 does cannot be done in Windows 7 without......reworking the entire OS.



Exactly! Just compare Windows 8 startup/shutdown, sleep/wake times, and resource usage to Windows 7, Microsoft worked hard at streamlining everything.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i'm not so sure about that



Didn't you hear, Microsoft put magic performance dust into windows 8.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Didn't you hear, Microsoft put magic performance dust into windows 8.



the same one as in amd bulldozer?


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> the same one as in amd bulldozer?



Yeah, they'll release a performance patch down the line for another magical boost


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

Smaller footprint, more secure, faster boot and shut down, runs beta drivers and goes toe to toe with a mature OS, ties main OS with all your mobile devices........yet no start button so it must be fail.

Common sense is not so common.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Smaller footprint, more secure, faster boot and shut down, runs beta drivers and goes toe to toe with a mature OS, ties main OS with all your mobile devices........yet no start button so it must be fail.
> 
> Common sense is not so common.



agreed. Im pretty damn excited for Windows 8. Oh and mailman I think you missed it last night, but i changed my name. oh my!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Smaller footprint, more secure, faster boot and shut down, runs beta drivers and goes toe to toe with a mature OS, ties main OS with all your mobile devices........yet no start button so it must be fail.
> 
> Common sense is not so common.



i did use windows 8 quite a bit now and that's exactly how i feel. i would install it immediately if it had no metro and start menu.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i did use windows 8 quite a bit now and that's exactly how i feel. i would install it immediately if it had no metro and start menu.



try customizing metro to how you want it. Its way better once you personalize it. Put all the tiles in the order you want, and pin whatever you want to the metro screen.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i did use windows 8 quite a bit now and that's exactly how i feel. i would install it immediately if it had no metro and start menu.



I agree reprogramming yourself after 20 years of conditioning can be tough. I went from OS 7, to OS 8 to OS 9 to OSX. Then I jumped ship and used XP and it was alien to me. Took some time but I learned to be even faster in Windows XP, Vista and 7 then I was in any Mac OS. Now Metro comes along and I get to learn something new and I am willing to bet faster then any current incarnation of Windows when it comes to work flow.

Start menu was replaced by a start screen. Seems like a normal evolution to me and the faster you learn it the better prepared you'll be for the future.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Smaller footprint, more secure, faster boot and shut down, runs beta drivers and goes toe to toe with a mature OS, ties main OS with all your mobile devices........yet no start button so it must be fail.
> 
> Common sense is not so common.



You only mention one thing that is bad. You don't even mention all the good either.

 I personally am not a fan of the new metro cosmetic stuff. Not that important. The usability of the new interface on a desktop comes into question too. I could learn to live with all that too, but why. I have windows 7.

What really gets me is the littler things. How microsoft appears to be trying to lock down the OS. That is why all the game developers freaked out. I also really dislike the cloud integration they are trying. I didn't like how I needed to use my windows live account to log in, but just found out I didn't need to. I am questionable about the windows store but that all depends on if they go apple on us.

Performance was one of the only things that might of been able to sell me onto windows 8. ...but this test shows that to be marginal at best.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 21, 2012)

james888 said:


> You only mention one thing that is bad. You don't even mention all the good either.
> 
> I personally am not a fan of the new metro cosmetic stuff. Not that important. The usability of the new interface on a desktop comes into question too. I could learn to live with all that too, but why. I have windows 7.
> 
> ...



You can create a local account, Microsoft isn't forcing anything cloud related on the user, all they did is integrate Skydrive and they are using it the same way Apple uses iCloud, to keep your settings in the cloud to load onto another machine if you choose. Otherwise, it behaves exactly like Windows 7 in that regard.

Also, other than the store what did they lock down? They've hidden things a bit more but that's it from what I can see.


Anyways, back to on topic. Thanks for the comparison W1zz! You got better results than I did with my laptop, but my testing obviously wasn't as in depth as yours haha.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

james888 said:


> You only mention one thing that is bad. You don't even mention all the good either.
> 
> I personally am not a fan of the new metro cosmetic stuff. Not that important. The usability of the new interface on a desktop comes into question too. I could learn to live with all that too, but why. I have windows 7.
> 
> ...



As you said you don't need to log into Live so that concern is mute. Being more like Apple? One of the most valuable companies in the world? Yeah of course people are gonna mimic working business models. Wouldn't you? I know Apple computers better then Windows and I gotta tell you some things they do (now implemented in Windows 8) are vastly better then what Windows 7 offers. A simple app store can help a lot of novice users avoid scams. Doesn't mean windows is closed either. Mac isn't closed. That's very big misconception.

Gabe is just worried about having to pay more for windows certification and his Linux...err Steam Box.

As for Metro that's a valid concern for you as its an opinion. An opinion based off of conditioning of "needing" a start menu. Apple doesn't have a start menu. They have a dock where the app aliases are stored. You could argue the lil' apple in the corner could suffice as a start button but I have never EVER seen a power user use it for anything other then shutting down the computer, restarting or updating. Windows 8 is a NEW OS for a change. Its the future. Windows 9 isnt gonna go back to the Windows 7 GUI sorry but this is it. Learn it or go Apple or Linux. Just don't expect any good gaming.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree reprogramming yourself after 20 years of conditioning can be tough. I went from OS 7, to OS 8 to OS 9 to OSX. Then I jumped ship and used XP and it was alien to me. Took some time but I learned to be even faster in Windows XP, Vista and 7 then I was in any Mac OS. Now Metro comes along and I get to learn something new and I am willing to bet faster then any current incarnation of Windows when it comes to work flow.
> 
> Start menu was replaced by a start screen. Seems like a normal evolution to me and the faster you learn it the better prepared you'll be for the future.



I would agree if they took it a logical step forward rather than something that takes for ever.

I used windows 8 for a month hoping I'd learn to use it as fast as seven and it just wasn't.

Features that should of stayed on get taken out and pointless gimicky shit got added.

For example in windows seven I hit the windows key, half type what I want and hit enter and it runs the program.

The search function in windows 8 is counter intuitive and slower than the search in windows seven. 

The whole GUI is shitty for desktop use regardless of how well it performs under the hood if it's difficult to take advantage of the speed what's the point? 



As for unifying devices, my android device keeps up to date with all of my windows desktop applications easily and automatically.

Hell I can even edit office documents on my phone.

I can see what microsoft are trying to do but I feel their execution is lacking.

For the first time in years I'm considering Linux and OSX for my next OS D: ( or hell if they get Android x86 working I'll probably be fine with that  )


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 21, 2012)

Or stick with 7 and upgrade when 9 comes, I see little need for an upgrade right now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I would agree if they took it a logical step forward rather than something that takes for ever.
> 
> I used windows 8 for a month hoping I'd learn to use it as fast as seven and it just wasn't.
> 
> ...



Most users don't type in the app they wanna run. They just double click the alias on the desktop.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 21, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> You can create a local account, Microsoft isn't forcing anything cloud related on the user, all they did is integrate Skydrive and they are using it the same way Apple uses iCloud, to keep your settings in the cloud to load onto another machine if you choose. Otherwise, it behaves exactly like Windows 7 in that regard.
> 
> Also, other than the store what did they lock down? They've hidden things a bit more but that's it from what I can see.
> 
> ...





TheMailMan78 said:


> As you said you don't need to log into Live so that concern is mute. Being more like Apple? One of the most valuable companies in the world? Yeah of course people are gonna mimic working business models. Wouldn't you? I know Apple computers better then Windows and I gotta tell you some things they do (now implemented in Windows 8) are vastly better then what Windows 7 offers. A simple app store can help a lot of novice users avoid scams. Doesn't mean windows is closed either. Mac isn't closed. That's very big misconception.
> 
> Gabe is just worried about having to pay more for windows certification and his Linux...err Steam Box.
> 
> As for Metro that's a valid concern for you as its an opinion. An opinion based off of conditioning of "needing" a start menu. Apple doesn't have a start menu. They have a dock where the app aliases are stored. You could argue the lil' apple in the corner could suffice as a start button but I have never EVER seen a power user use it for anything other then shutting down the computer, restarting or updating. Windows 8 is a NEW OS for a change. Its the future. Windows 9 isnt gonna go back to the Windows 7 GUI sorry but this is it. Learn it or go Apple or Linux. Just don't expect any good gaming.


I did not say they locked anything down. It is a fear that they might. I am pro capitalism and all that. I just don't agree with some of apple's business practices. Apple is one profit making monster though. Not that microsoft is much better as they are now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Most users don't type in the app they wanna run. They just double click the alias on the desktop.



My desktop is for looking pretty and for dumping files onto, and nothing else 

Seriously though, typing is so much faster and keeps everything clutter free.

I love it.

Instead of opening steam like a bitch and then running my games I just hit windows key type cry hit enter and BAM I'm playing Crysis 2 ( If I want to run one of the other crysis games I press the down key once or twice )

Same with movies and such, instead of opening a folder and browsing I just hit the windows key and write " big tits" and hit enter.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> My desktop is for looking pretty and for dumping files onto, and nothing else
> 
> Seriously though, typing is so much faster and keeps everything clutter free.
> 
> ...



My desktop is cleaner then yours I bet. All my apps are tacked on to the top of the start menu. But I have to click the start menu and click then app. On Window 8 the app is in the launch screen. Click. App opens. One less click then Windows 7. 

Doesn't matter. MOST users have a desktop that looks like a bomb went off on it. App. aliases everywhere. Metro is an evolution to the common user and guess who MS is selling this too?


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Doesn't matter. MOST users have a desktop that looks like a bomb went off on it. App. aliases everywhere. Metro is an evolution to the common user and guess who MS is selling this too?



Wait you mean shortcuts? "App aliases"? 

The main problem about Metro (or whatever it's called now) imo is that it's so different from the "normal" desktop. It feels like you're flung back and forth between different systems. My major complaint is that the tiles are so big. When I saw it I figured you could modify them at least a bit, move them around and make them different sizes. Now it just feels like a waste of space.

And I don't really understand why people complain about an app store. It's one of the better things there.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Aug 21, 2012)

YoungSh4vah216 said:


> try customizing metro to how you want it. Its way better once you personalize it. Put all the tiles in the order you want, and pin whatever you want to the metro screen.



Can you pin a Start menu tile on the Metro UI>?


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My desktop is cleaner then yours I bet. All my apps are tacked on to the top of the start menu. But I have to click the start menu and click then app. On Window 8 the app is in the launch screen. Click. App opens. One less click then Windows 7.
> 
> Doesn't matter. MOST users have a desktop that looks like a bomb went off on it. App. aliases everywhere. Metro is an evolution the to common user and guess who MS is selling this too?



So instead of trying to innovate they are catering to the incredibly stupid people? ( They should try and subtlety encourage people to become better at using their computer instead.)

yeah sounds like a good way to develop software to me 

Since Android and iOS I've got used to developers trying to stream line things in an intelligent forward thinking way  ( Well aside from Samsung who also like a cluster fuck of widgets and icons instead of a tidy and clean OS)

I've also found since windows seven my friends tend to keep their desktops a lot tidier and just utilise the taskbar to pin their most accessed programs.  ( to be fair, I taught most of them the quick search method of opening things) 

By the by, desktop is attached for you : ] ( I have icons disabled since I don't actually need to see anything I dump on the desktop since I just use search all the time)

I also frequently use search in Android rather than manually looking for things.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review W1z


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> So instead of trying to innovate they are catering to the incredibly stupid people? ( They should try and subtlety encourage people to become better at using their computer instead.)


 Teach people not to be stupid? Um yeah are you new here? No the best path to success is to make things idiot proof. Apple is a trend setter in this aspect.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Teach people not to be stupid? Um yeah are you new here? No the best path to success is to make things idiot proof. Apple is a trend setter in this aspect.





That isn't what I said, encouraging development of skill has nothing to do with some persons level of intelligence 


Regarding the later part, having a mess of icons and widgets does not make things easier, like you said the average user has no idea how to tidy up that shit. So eventually they'll just have a start screen filled with icons and won't be able to find a thing, hell the icons are becoming animated now as well so people with shitty pcs will get slow downs.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> That isn't what I said, encouraging development of skill has nothing to do with some persons level of intelligence



Skill of what? Cluttering their desktop? They have been trying that for 20 years.....it hasn't worked. People still use a computer about to the same level as a toaster oven.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Skill of what? Cluttering their desktop? They have been trying that for 20 years.....it hasn't worked. People still use a computer about to the same level as a toaster oven.



I'm almost certain it's possible to do, some of the variations of Android I've seen ( and again Ios) work brilliantly.

Sorting your items into categories and folders is easy as dragging one app onto another. Automatic file creation : ]

Hell I taught my mother how to organise her app draw on her phone in two minutes and she can barely use windows but she does EVERYTHING on her phone.

Miui, Go launcher and Ios are awesome examples of stream lining without making things a cluster fuck


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm almost certain it's possible to do, some of the variations of Android I've seen ( and again Ios) work brilliantly.
> 
> Sorting your items into categories and folders is easy as dragging one app onto another. Automatic file creation : ]
> 
> ...



And now Windows Phones, Tablets and Computers will all have the same GUI. Learn one, learn them all. Its the future.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And now Windows Phones, Tablets and Computers will all have the same GUI. Learn one, learn them all. Its the future.



But it's a shitty Gui!  

Like  I said I can see what microsoft are going for, the execution is just lacking.  I think they've made a mistake with the metro UI. It's to jarring going between metro and the desktop as they function completely differently.


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm almost certain it's possible to do, some of the variations of Android I've seen ( and again Ios) work brilliantly.
> 
> Sorting your items into categories and folders is easy as dragging one app onto another. Automatic file creation : ]
> 
> ...



I know people who know Windows but is very confussled about modern phones, so you're not universally right. And I have at least two friends (who are not old) to whom I've explained how to do things many MANY times and they still don't get it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

Frick said:


> I know people who know Windows but is very confussled about modern phones, so you're not universally right. And I have at least two friends (who are not old) to whom I've explained how to do things many MANY times and they still don't get it.



Some people are just fucktarded though, I've friends like that too


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> But it's a shitty Gui!
> 
> Like  I said I can see what microsoft are going for, the execution is just lacking.  I think they've made a mistake with the metro UI. It's to jarring going between metro and the desktop as they function completely differently.



You think that because you are not fluent in using it. I thought the same thing about windows XP. Open your mind a little. See the big picture.


----------



## trickson (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you for this review, Like I new this OS was not going to improve games so there is no need to change from windows 7 (The Best!) to windows 8 a tablet OS! 

I am a PC and windows7 is my Idea!


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You think that because you are not fluent in using it. I thought the same thing about windows XP. Open your mind a little. See the big picture.



What's the point? There is absolutely no reason at all to switch from Windows 7 to Windows 8 on a PC. None. Zero, regardless of UI.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You think that because you are not fluent in using it. I thought the same thing about windows XP. Open your mind a little. See the big picture.



I am incredibly quick to adapt and couldn't manage to use the OS as effectively as Windows Seven or Vista.

Or OSX, Ios, Linux and Android 

Normally it only takes me a few days to get used to a new piece of software or OS. I couldn't get used to Windows 8 in an entire month 


I'll give credit where credits due though, windows 8 is better than XP/98 and millennium edition lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> What's the point? There is absolutely no reason at all to switch from Windows 7 to Windows 8 on a PC. None. Zero, regardless of UI.


Um...


TheMailMan78 said:


> Smaller footprint, more secure, faster boot and shut down, runs beta drivers and goes toe to toe with a mature OS, ties main OS with all your mobile devices........yet no start button so it must be fail.
> 
> Common sense is not so common.


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

Completely disagree (other than smaller footprint), but whatever. Enjoy your Windows 8 I guess.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Smaller footprint, more secure, faster boot and shut down, runs beta drivers and goes toe to toe with a mature OS, ties main OS with all your mobile devices........yet no start button so it must be fail.
> 
> Common sense is not so common.



You can add better battery life for laptops/tablets to the list as well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Completely disagree (other than smaller footprint), but whatever. Enjoy your Windows 8 I guess.



How can you disagree with facts? It IS faster. It IS more secure. These are undeniable facts. Like your love for our child Mailrocker.


----------



## popswala (Aug 21, 2012)

Battery life may only pertain to your mid grades as gaming don't last long at all. My m17x last prob lil over an hour on a 9cell running sli and discrete during gaming. so saying to switch os's cuase you mite gain a few more mins in battery life is really pointless. if battery life is important. carry around an extra battery already charged.

Having the same GUI across all systems is something I don't like. If you have a desktop, laptop, ipad, iphone. Really WTF? If your mobile alot all you need is a ipad for everything.

It sounds to me you saying a pc is a xbox. Go say that in the game section and get flamed.

How much faster do you need running ssd's in raid 0 with just an os installed and apps on seperate drive? If your complaining you can't use your pc in 3 secs somethings wrong lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> Battery life may only pertain to your mid grades as gaming don't last long at all. My m17x last prob lil over an hour on a 9cell running sli and discrete during gaming. so saying to switch os's cuase you mite gain a few more mins in battery life is really pointless. if battery life is important. carry around an extra battery already charged.
> 
> Having the same GUI across all systems is something I don't like. If you have a desktop, laptop, ipad, iphone. Really WTF? If your mobile alot all you need is a ipad for everything.
> 
> ...



Who needs a car when I have a healthy horse and carriage. Lots of forward thinking around here.


----------



## trickson (Aug 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> What's the point? There is absolutely no reason at all to switch from Windows 7 to Windows 8 on a PC. None. Zero, regardless of UI.



I agree 1 million percent. I would find it a down grade myself as the User Interface (UI) is just what I want and need. And I find this one just plain and lackluster and blah. The average PC user and gamer will love it. Real PC gamers will not mes with it.


----------



## trickson (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Skill of what? Cluttering their desktop? They have been trying that for 20 years.....it hasn't worked. People still use a computer about to the same level as a toaster oven.



LOL NOW that is the truth!


----------



## iLLz (Aug 21, 2012)

Im using Windows 8 and so far I can tell you it is much more resource efficient.  Idling at the desktop my RAM usage is at 1.1 to 1.4 GB of Physical RAM.  Compare that to my Windows 7 usage, which was at 2.0 - 3.0 GB of Physical RAM depending on how long the system was up and running.  Quite the difference if you ask me.

Also, if you sign in with your LIVE Account, then any settings and preferences you have setup with  carry over to other PCs that you log into with said account.  There is options to setup and login with local accounts.  

Another tip I wanted to share that I learned the other day is if you are at the Desktop you can drag the mouse to any of the four corners to pull up the Charms menu.  The left side, bottom of the screen with popup with the Start Screen and if you left click it, will take you back to the start screen, but if you RIGHT CLICK it, a context menu will appear with most if not all of the common tasks or places any power user will need to go:

Programs and Features
Power Options
Event Viewer
System
Device Manager
Disk Management 
Computer Management
Command Prompt
Command Prompt (Admin)

Task Manager
Control Panel
File Explorer
Search
Run

Desktop

Right Clicking the bottom left hand side of the screen is a big help and is kind of like a start menu for those who need it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

trickson said:


> LOL NOW that is the truth!



And yet you double post.


----------



## trickson (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And yet you double post.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120821/Untitled417.jpg



Yeah I seen that. LOL.


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How can you disagree with facts? It IS faster. It IS more secure. These are undeniable facts. Like your love for our child Mailrocker.



Have fun with it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> What's the point? There is absolutely no reason at all to switch from Windows 7 to Windows 8 on a PC. None. Zero, regardless of UI.



it depends on the user. Dave has explained this to me when I gave shit to mailman about being a stability nazi. What Mailman does with his system requires it to be stable and working 100% of the time, which is why he talks so highly of win 8 because it is a better OS for what he does with his machine. For people like you or I it may not be something we really need to put on our systems. Just depends on the users point of view, and what they need out of their system.



erocker said:


> Completely disagree (other than smaller footprint), but whatever. Enjoy your Windows 8 I guess.



it is faster and far more secure. I recommend you try it for atleast a day.


----------



## badtaylorx (Aug 21, 2012)

id like to see this done on an FX cpu just for shitz and grinz


----------



## Nordic (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And now Windows Phones, Tablets and Computers will all have the same GUI. Learn one, learn them all. Its the future.


I can see the beneifits of having one gui for everything. I don't want a one size fits all GUI though. If I have a desktop I want a desktop GUI. If I have a tablet I want a tablet GUI. If I have a phone... They shouldn't be completely different GUI's, but just optimized to be the most effect GUI for that platform.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Teach people not to be stupid? Um yeah are you new here? No the best path to success is to make things idiot proof. Apple is a trend setter in this aspect.


What about the people who don't need and or want a ui that is built for the lowest common denominator?



TheMailMan78 said:


> Who needs a car when I have a healthy horse and carriage. Lots of forward thinking around here.


If 99% of the time I stayed within 10 miles of my home, then sure keep the horse and rent a car when you need one. You could even make a eco friendly argument on that one. I ride my bicycle if my destination is within 5 miles and I don't need the cargo space.




badtaylorx said:


> id like to see this done on an FX cpu just for shitz and grinz


I would like to see some allocation of system resources benchmarks. Especially cpu benchmarks. A gpu is only part of the picture.


----------



## grok23 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Who needs a car when I have a healthy horse and carriage. Lots of forward thinking around here.




 More like lots of people who are used to dealing with the ways of Redmond.

 IF, you've dealt with them long enough, you know that you don't move your important stuff onto a new Windows OS until it's at the very least on the first service pack and you should be wary of doing it, even then, if it really is a brand new version of Windows altogether and it's coming after a good one. Windows users are already used to skipping entire OS refreshes at times (see Windows Millenium Edition & Vista). Most businesses I've worked for and had contact with did it with Vista and it's probably fair to say that most home users who bought Vista only got it because it came pre-installed with their new machines. 

 The business I work for has only just finished moving the last of their Windows machines onto 7 and will definitely not be going down the 8 route in any great hurry at all, if ever (we'll see what happens when 9 arrives). TBH, aside from a few dev boxes we use to test stuff with, two of which have had 8 on them for varying lengths of time, the rest of the company will most likely never see 8 installed at all, other than on their home/mobile devices, as there is no need or call for it and it's just another cost against the IT department. 

 I've been running a Windows 8 box at home myself for some time, as I do need to keep myself abreast of these things, even if I would never choose to install it for my own use. 8 is interesting to me, because it's different, shiny and new, but that's about where the love ends for it on a proper PC for me (mobile devices are another matter altogether, as I can see the point with them). I've tried running it on both my gaming rigs at home, but quickly removed it, as at the time the Metro UI just would not work properly on my multi-monitor 5760 x 1200 setups. It's currently been relegated to my kitchen PC, as has my only touch screen monitor. 

 I will continue to play and tinker with it myself and no doubt will end up using it more with some mobile devices in the next year or two, but I still fail to see any good reason to jump to it quickly or to recommend it to anybody as an upgrade from 7.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2012)

james888 said:


> *I can see the beneifits of having one gui for everything. I don't want a one size fits all GUI though. If I have a desktop I want a desktop GUI. If I have a tablet I want a tablet GUI. If I have a phone... They shouldn't be completely different GUI's, but just optimized to be the most effect GUI for that platform.*
> 
> 
> What about the people who don't need and or want a ui that is built for the lowest common denominator?
> ...



You might want that, but fact of the matter is that streamlining the UIs across the devices is the future. Apple has been trying to do that ever since the iphone and ipad came out and you can see the similarities between them a lot more these days.


----------



## trickson (Aug 21, 2012)

YoungSh4vah216 said:


> it is faster and far more secure. I recommend you try it for atleast a day.



Not from what I have seen first hand it suck , Really who thought of this? It is shit for and OS for a computer. This is tablet/phone OS. Looks like crap the UI has been totally screwed up. The little things that make us love and hate it are all there. You do not have to buy it and I am not going to. MS can put out any thing they like, If I do not like it I will not buy it. I do not even own a dumb phone or any table computers. No I can do without all that crap.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 21, 2012)

YoungSh4vah216 said:


> You might want that, but fact of the matter is that streamlining the UIs across the devices is the future. Apple has been trying to do that ever since the iphone and ipad came out and you can see the similarities between them a lot more these days.



I articulated what I want as well I should of. Apples Os's are very similar across platforms right. Not identical though right? I am actually asking because I only use an apple product once in a blue moon. If think the idea of cross platform gui is great. Makes it so people don't have to learn a new gui every time. I am just wanting optimization. Phones and tablets are great with a touch screen. Tweak their gui a little for that. Desktops are best with a mouse and keyboard, and even touch pads. Tweak their gui a little for that. With the exceptions of those tweaks have them be almost identical.

The last time I used mac laptop it felt very natural with a mouse and keyboard. Windows 8 did not when I tried it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2012)

trickson said:


> Not from what I have seen first hand it suck , Really who thought of this? It is shit for and OS for a computer. This is tablet/phone OS. Looks like crap the UI has been totally screwed up. The little things that make us love and hate it are all there. You do not have to buy it and I am not going to. MS can put out any thing they like, If I do not like it I will not buy it. I do not even own a dumb phone or any table computers. No I can do without all that crap.



What build were you using, and im not talking about just gaming right now.


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

YoungSh4vah216 said:


> it is faster and far more secure. I recommend you try it for atleast a day.



I have a technet account. I've tried it for well more than a day. I'm not a fan... at all. I even know how to get around in the new UI. It is horrible.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

Get used to it or move to OSX or Linux. Stick with Windows 7 and when Windows 9 comes out it will be THAT much harder to learn.



erocker said:


> I have a technet account. I've tried it for well more than a day. I'm not a fan... at all. I even know how to get around in the new UI. It is horrible.



Sounds like a good argument. I don't understand it so it must be horrible. I like this attitude. I'm gonna use it all through my life.


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

No, I think I'll wait for Microsoft to learn from their mistake and implement a proper "classic" interface... Which they will do, I have no doubt. Besides you obviously didn't read my entire post. I know how to use Windows 8. You people sound like Microsoft shills. Well, Mr. Youngshaver is for sure, you... Just trollin as usual. I can't take you seriously on this forum. Sorry.


----------



## Hamlet (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice job Wizard, yet one big question remains unanswered:
Is this the DirectX10 fiasco all over again?

Reminder: When Vista came out, Microsoft forced everyone who wanted DirectX10 to upgrade to Vista, because they wouldn't want it to be backwards compatible as an incentive to push Vista sales.
Now we could have history repeating all over again with the next version of DirectX.

As I was enrolled as a student at that time, it was easy for me to take some time and test Vista, yet I quickly found it to be horrible and never used it until Windows 7 came out.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Get used to it or move to OSX or Linux. Stick with Windows 7 and when Windows 9 comes out it will be THAT much harder to learn.



Not being able to use it and not enjoying it are two different things. When a Gui is good you forget about it, and just use it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> No, I think I'll wait for Microsoft to learn from their mistake and implement a proper "classic" interface... Which they will do, I have no doubt. Besides you obviously didn't read my entire post. I know how to use Windows 8. You people sound like Microsoft shills. Well, Mr. Youngshaver is for sure, you... Just trollin as usual. I can't take you seriously on this forum. Sorry.



I don't think you take much of anything seriously.  



james888 said:


> Not being able to use it and not enjoying it are two different things. When a Gui is good you forget about it, and just use it.



Not true. Going from OSX to XP made me do a LOT of thinking. But the hard work paid off. Hell I'm still learning!


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't think you take much of anything seriously.



My health won't allow me to. 

Enough about me though.. Tell me more about how awesome this new O/S from Microsoft is! Tell me more about how screwed up my life will be if I don't make the switch!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not true. Going from OSX to XP made me do a LOT of thinking. But the hard work paid off. Hell I'm still learning!


When I try to use an Osx which is mostly unfamiliar I just feel lost. I don't get a this is an annoying gui feeling. In windows 8 I got familiar but could not shake the this is annoying feeling.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> My health won't allow me to.
> 
> Enough about me though.. Tell me more about how awesome this new O/S from Microsoft is! Tell me more about how screwed up my life will be if I don't make the switch!



Lets just say if everyone adopted Windows 8 there would be peace in Uganda.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 21, 2012)

trickson said:


> Not from what I have seen first hand it suck , Really who thought of this? It is shit for and OS for a computer. This is tablet/phone OS. Looks like crap the UI has been totally screwed up. The little things that make us love and hate it are all there. You do not have to buy it and I am not going to. MS can put out any thing they like, If I do not like it I will not buy it. I do not even own a dumb phone or any table computers. No I can do without all that crap.



Would you mind elaborating on the hardware/Windows 8 version? Otherwise you just sound like Gabe Newell and his childish explanation of why he thinks Windows 8 is bad 



erocker said:


> No, I think I'll wait for Microsoft to learn from their mistake and implement a proper "classic" interface... Which they will do, I have no doubt.



I honestly don't see MS changing their attitude about the interface, no matter how much backlash they get from enthusiasts. Consumers will love Windows 8, and that's what MS is aiming for right now. Plus it works with their vision on how how Windows Phone will interact with Windows 8.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have had mixed experiences with Window's 8.  Especially regarding stability it particular applications(games).  Once I updated my bios to a more W8 friendly update, things got alot more stable...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Lets just say if everyone adopted Windows 8 there would be peace in Uganda.



Just Uganda?

Come on now you have to do more than that if you want to sell it to me.


(Honestly I haven't taken any notice of anything here. I will only not get Windows 8 on one factor. And that is price. If the price is right I see no reason not to upgrade.)


----------



## Nordic (Aug 21, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> I honestly don't see MS changing their attitude about the interface, no matter how much backlash they get from enthusiasts. Consumers will love Windows 8, and that's what MS is aiming for right now. Plus it works with their vision on how how Windows Phone will interact with Windows 8.



So where is our enthusiast Os. Thats why I hope gaming takes off on linux. I really like how you can find a customized linux distro for your needs. Want a lightweight Os for gaming, use X. Need a super secure Os, use Y. Need something so easy your great grandmother can use it, use Z.




TheMailMan78 said:


> Lets just say if everyone adopted Windows 8 there would be peace in Uganda.


Uganda... thats it... Can I get a bit more world peace? Microsoft will also have some major cashflow coming in too.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 21, 2012)

james888 said:


> So where is our enthusiast Os. Thats why I hope gaming takes off on linux. I really like how you can find a customized linux distro for your needs. Want a lightweight Os for gaming, use X. Need a super secure Os, use Y. Need something so easy your great grandmother can use it, use Z.



Personally I'm not feeling hindered by Windows 8 at all, so I'm not exactly what what makes Windows 7 more of an enthusiast OS than Windows 8. If anything, considering Windows 8 is less resource intensive I would think it would be better for enthusiasts to use. But I digress, with Windows 8 it's going to come down to personal opinion about the GUI that will make people switch/not switch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm sorry. I thought the latest hipster place for people to give a crap about was Uganda. Used to be Dafur and before that Somalia. Where is it now? Well doesn't matter. Windows 8 will fix it.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sorry. I thought the latest hipster place for people to give a crap about was Uganda. Used to be Dafur and before that Somalia. Where is it now? Well doesn't matter. Windows 8 will fix it.



Don't let them fool you. They will ALL switch. They just have to hate it because its the "bad" cycle of the MS OS machine. Their sheeple bones won't let them do otherwise.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 21, 2012)

Well that's disappointing. Odd so many people were adamant they got a notable frame rate boost after switching to 8. Perhaps RTM is slower or their 7 installs were on older drivers.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 21, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Personally I'm not feeling hindered by Windows 8 at all, so I'm not exactly what what makes Windows 7 more of an enthusiast OS than Windows 8. If anything, considering Windows 8 is less resource intensive I would think it would be better for enthusiasts to use. But I digress, with Windows 8 it's going to come down to personal opinion about the GUI that will make people switch/not switch.



I don't feel windows 7 is an enthusiast Os. It also is a one size fits all Os. Windows 8 is less resource intensive. It ran very well on my laptop. Windows 8 does even better at fitting all sizes. Windows is just really the only option for gamers. I want a selection of Os's to choose from so I can decide which one works best for my needs. It must also have the software compatibility of windows.




TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sorry. I thought the latest hipster place for people to give a crap about was Uganda. Used to be Dafur and before that Somalia. Where is it now? Well doesn't matter. Windows 8 will fix it.
> 
> Don't let them fool you. They will ALL switch. They just have to hate it because its the "bad" cycle of the MS OS machine. Their sheeple bones won't let them do otherwise.


You got a laugh out of me on that one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well that's disappointing. Odd so many people were adamant they got a notable frame rate boost after switching to 8. Perhaps RTM is slower or their 7 installs were on older drivers.



I bet thier old installs were cluttered. You know how it is. Fresh install of any OS makes things better.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Would you mind elaborating on the hardware/Windows 8 version? Otherwise you just sound like Gabe Newell and his childish explanation of why he thinks Windows 8 is bad
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't see MS changing their attitude about the interface, no matter how much backlash they get from enthusiasts. Consumers will love Windows 8, and that's what MS is aiming for right now. Plus it works with their vision on how how Windows Phone will interact with Windows 8.



Everyone one of my friends who used my pc when windows 8 was installed hated it.


----------



## semantics (Aug 21, 2012)

I think "enthusiasts" who complain about a ui that takes less then 1 min to get used to(for me and my gf), if you're half smart is quite silly, sense when do hardware and gaming enthusiasts/"power users" care about the ui of the OS if you're treating it like a game loader or w.e.


----------



## NC37 (Aug 21, 2012)

10fps jump in BF3 and Hard Reset...I'd say that is a bit of a difference. But worth it for the cost of a toddler throw up GUI...nah.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

NC37 said:


> 10fps jump in BF3 and Hard Reset...I'd say that is a bit of a difference. But worth it for the cost of a toddler throw up GUI...nah.



You're reading the graph wrong, Windows seven is faster in both those games.

The 10 fps difference is going from a 7970 to a 680


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 21, 2012)

am i the only one who likes the GUI?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> am i the only one who likes the GUI?



I like it a lot.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> am i the only one who likes the GUI?



Nope,join our little club and you'll find others who like it. Personally I think it's a clean and organized look.



pantherx12 said:


> Everyone one of my friends who used my pc when windows 8 was installed hated it.



So what? Most of my friends hate the iPhone, doesn't seem to have hurt it's popularity.


----------



## Perra (Aug 21, 2012)

The new gui? Yeah that's the thing that pops up every time I start the computer, I see it for all of 10 seconds before pushing the desktop button. 
I use win8 just the same as I used win7, but then again I never used the start menu and have always used a launcher so the start button being gone is just a plus for me, more space on the taskbar 

I will probably never use metro or whatever they want to call it now for more than a few minutes here and there, it really doesn't work too good on 3 monitors, but besides that, everything else is better than it was in 7. The new task manager is lovely and being able to have a taskbar on all 3 monitors without a third party app is also nice even though it sucks that you can't pin programs to any taskbar except the main one.

Can't say much about the performance in games since I rarely look at how many fps I get (as long as I don't see it stutter it's all good) but the memory usage is definitely better than win7 and startup/sleep/shutdown times are wonderful.


----------



## semantics (Aug 21, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> am i the only one who likes the GUI?


I could take it or leave it, it didn't take much to get used to it, i do like big icon representations to find my programs quickly. I mean it was mostly learning new habits i didn't feel hindered by it, really i'd take windows 8 over windows 7 if i was getting a new os but i don't feel like spending money to get windows 8 for slightly updated things, although i did like the expansion admin tools etc. 

If i build a new system though i'd get windows 8 which is likely my personal play computer is 2 years old now.


----------



## D007 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you very much for this. It's exactly what I have been waiting to see.. Windows 8.. t^^t.. I figured they'd make some shoddy OS this time and it looks like they did..
If you can't increase performance then the os is garbage.  That's what they get for making a tablet os for REAL computers.. Tablets are toys.. PCs are for big boys..


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Nope,join our little club and you'll find others who like it. Personally I think it's a clean and organized look.
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Most of my friends hate the iPhone, doesn't seem to have hurt it's popularity.



I have an awful lot of friends and associates 

And they are a rather varied bunch of folk! Some don't care for tech at all, some are Apple lovers, others enjoy using it but don't really go all out.

It's a nice bunch! and it's a large enough set of people to be considered a mini trial


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I have an awful lot of friends and associates
> 
> And they are a rather varied bunch of folk! Some don't care for tech at all, some are Apple lovers, others enjoy using it but don't really go all out.
> 
> It's a nice bunch! and it's a large enough set of people to be considered a mini trial



it's like having your own little focus group haha


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> it's like having your own little focus group haha



Yeah if only I could convince them all to buy me lovely presents


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> am i the only one who likes the GUI?



Me too, and if I didn't like the GUI i still would use the OS since its better behind things other then what it looks like.

Okay, who the hell changed my picture.


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I have an awful lot of friends and associates
> 
> And they are a rather varied bunch of folk! Some don't care for tech at all, some are Apple lovers, others enjoy using it but don't really go all out.
> 
> It's a nice bunch! and it's a large enough set of people to be considered a mini trial



How many tried your system? What were their exact words? What did you tell them ("look at this new crap Windows" or "hey look it's fantastic I love it")?If you don't know for sure, it's useless data. It's still useless data actually. Scale it up and do a proper investigation and then we can talk.


----------



## qubit (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Skill of what? Cluttering their desktop? They have been trying that for 20 years.....it hasn't worked. People still use a computer about to the same level as a toaster oven.



I do hate to agree with you, but seeing daily the incredibly stupid ways the people at work use their computers at work, I must say that this is sadly all too true. :shadedshu


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Smaller footprint, more secure, faster boot and shut down, runs beta drivers and goes toe to toe with a mature OS, ties main OS with all your mobile devices........yet no start button so it must be fail.
> 
> Common sense is not so common.



These only work as reason for why you should buy a PC with Windows 8 over Windows 7, but nothing here justifies the expense needed to make the upgrade.


See, I don't use mobile devices, don't have a cell phone for myself, so that's useless to me.

Smaller footprint? I have like 8 TB and 32 GB in my main system.

More secure? Windows 7 is unsecure? How? The only thing that is unsecure is browsing habits of some people.

Faster boot and shutdown? Yeah, becuase appeasing those with no patience, and making it so that pateince isn't practiced is a good thing....Please.

Windows 8 is an INCREMENTAL upgrade to Windows 7, which is a big reason for the lowered pricing compared to Windows 7, which actually changed a fair bit behind the scenes. Windows 7 also brought DX11, until several months later such was added to Vista.

Frankly, I think Windows 8 sucks.  Iwon't use it myself, as all I do with my PC is browse TPU, play games, and write reviews. Windows 8 offers nothing for me for those three things.

I will buy Windows 8, and run it on my review rigs, because that's jsut how reviews work, and maybe I might find some use for it when doing my reviews, so I reserve final judgement overall, but there is no way in hell that I'll be buying it for my personal rigs until after it has really proven itself to me.


So, take those three things I do, and realize that most users here do the same thing, but maybe swap out reviews with some other activity, and you won't look so silly, posting every three posts, saying the exact same shit.


----------



## zAAm (Aug 21, 2012)

It would be good to see Windows 8 performance with hybrid multi-monitor setups like I have since Win 7 still has some problems with memory leaks in the window manager when running 3D applications on screens powered by the secondary graphics card...

Although my setup is probably uncommon enough that no one would care 

Also, with 4 screens I'll probably be fine with one running the UI formerly known as Metro...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> These only work as reason for why you should buy a PC with Windows 8 over Windows 7, but nothing here justifies the expense needed to make the upgrade.
> 
> 
> See, I don't use mobile devices, don't have a cell phone for myself, so that's useless to me.
> ...



You have an 8TB SSD?! Sweet!

As for Windows 8 vs Windows 7 in security I suggest you look up secure boot. ALSO it comes default with MSE installed.....only now its called windows Defender or some crap so by its very default its more secure. For the average user its VASTLY more secure. How many times have you seen a novice buy a computer, let the Antivirus trial expire and still think they are protected? Windows 8 fixes this issue. You also call this an "INCREMENTAL" update and yet it changes the entire GUI and how people will work? Please they are bringing this to market at the price they are because people have come to expect it from the Apple model. That and they want vast adoption........because its the new standard.

Also you may not need it for phones and such, that I can respect but once surface hits and tablets flood the business market even further Win 8 will really shine as it will be a universal OS that reps and people in general will be familiar with at home or the office. It will become industry standard like it or not, one day you will have to cave and become fluent in Metro or its newest incarnation in Windows 9, 10 or 11.


Oh and haters gonna hate!



zAAm said:


> Although my setup is probably uncommon enough that no one would care ...


 I care zAAm......I care.


----------



## Freedom4556 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Actually a good thing?*

Just a thought here guys, but I'm having a bit of a different perspective on this. Anybody remember the performance delta on Windows Vista pre-SP1? This is actually an amazing achievement for Microsoft, they rewrote the kernel and large parts of the OS and still manage not to accidentally cause any performance retrogression before any major patches. Imagine what SP1 for Windows 8 will be like. We need a more comprehensive _non-gaming_ comparison. Like file copying and trans-coding and the like. Still, I am turned off by "the UI formerly known as Metro" for non-touch displays. That an I have a feeling the MS store won't do well with traditional Windows users.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You have an 8TB SSD?! Sweet!
> 
> As for Windows 8 vs Windows 7 in security I suggest you look up secure boot. ALSO it comes default with MSE installed.....only now its called windows Defender or some crap so by its very default its more secure. For the average user its VASTLY more secure. How many times have you seen a novice buy a computer, let the Antivirus trial expire and still think they are protected? Windows 8 fixes this issue. You also call this an "INCREMENTAL" update and yet it changes the entire GUI and how people will work? Please they are bringing this to market at the price they are because people have come to expect it from the Apple model. That and they want vast adoption........because its the new standard.
> 
> ...



Actually, I'll just call you a anti-Win8 hater here, as simply put, none of these points counteract my personal preferences or uses. You came up with a side-point, ran with it, and well, you best keep running, methinks.

Very simply put, my last post said that while there ARE things that Windows 8 adds, none of those have any impact on how I PERSONALLY use a PC, so I have no interest in it now.


Then you come back with how novice users need antivirus.

Um, OK, but what does that actually have to do with my post, other than you thinking you're a brilliant troll?

Like seriously, as I mentioned, I'm willing to give Windows 8 a chance, once put to the test in my own reviews, so, do you have anything to add to that, or just again repeating the same crap?


133 posts, and 23 of them are yours. 20%. How about giving someone else a chance to say their piece? Maybe go write some news?


----------



## qubit (Aug 21, 2012)

Freedom4556 said:


> Just a thought here guys, but I'm having a bit of a different perspective on this. Anybody remember the performance delta on Windows Vista pre-SP1? This is actually an amazing achievement for Microsoft, they rewrote the kernel and large parts of the OS and still manage not to accidentally cause any performance retrogression before any major patches. Imagine what SP1 for Windows 8 will be like. We need a more comprehensive _non-gaming_ comparison. Like file copying and trans-coding and the like. Still, I am turned off by "the UI formerly known as Metro" for non-touch displays. That an I have a feeling the MS store won't do well with traditional Windows users.



Yes, it will be interesting to see how Windows 8 performance stacks up in other areas. These sorts of benchmarks will no doubt appear once it's released in October. I don't like Metro either.


----------



## plywood99 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll be one of the few that agrees with Mailman. Win 8 is the future. I have it as my main OS. I HATE Metro, but I am growing used to it. However the other features of Win 8 are not to be ignored. 
Suck it up peeps, you'll all be using it soon enough...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 21, 2012)

omg people have different preferences for a GUI? my world view has been shattered!!!!


----------



## qubit (Aug 21, 2012)

plywood99 said:


> I'll be one of the few that agrees with Mailman. Win 8 is the future. I have it as my main OS. I HATE Metro, but I am growing used to it. However the other features of Win 8 are not to be ignored.
> *Suck it up peeps, you'll all be using it soon enough...*



Or it could tank like Vista, or even worse...

Unless you have a crystal ball, there's no way you can say with any certainty.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 22, 2012)

qubit said:


> Or it could tank like Vista, or even worse...
> 
> Unless you have a crystal ball, there's no way you can say with any certainty.



I think Microsoft has realized this as well, and hence Surface. It seems to be a novell idea that just might catch on. And Microsoft knows how to sell specialized hardware really well thanks to their experience with the XBOX360.

And that brings me to another thing that occurs to me - Windows8 seems highly geared for Surface, and not much else.

And with that in mind, to take this whole thing back on topic, although W1zz explored game perforamnce, Surface definitely is not going to be running games in any sort of semblance of decent perforamnce with high detail, but other VGA-oriented tasks, like Browser acceleration and video playback might pose where the real benefit is for Windows8, as it seems that there is not too much when it comes to gaming.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 22, 2012)

plywood99 said:


> I'll be one of the few that agrees with Mailman. Win 8 is the future. I have it as my main OS. I HATE Metro, but I am growing used to it. However the other features of Win 8 are not to be ignored.
> Suck it up peeps, you'll all be using it soon enough...



I am actually excited to upgrade to Win 8 retail when my 14.99 promo is allowed to be usedm can you please tell me what "other features of Win 8 that are not to be ignored" are?  I just want to know what to look out for.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, I'll just call you a anti-Win8 hater here, as simply put, none of these points counteract my personal preferences or uses. You came up with a side-point, ran with it, and well, you best keep running, methinks.
> 
> Very simply put, my last post said that while there ARE things that Windows 8 adds, none of those have any impact on how I PERSONALLY use a PC, so I have no interest in it now.
> 
> ...



You said "More secure? Windows 7 is unsecure? How? The only thing that is unsecure is browsing habits of some people." and I was replying for the "some people" aspect of that argument hence, the novice argument. Your post was honestly all over the road so in that theater so was my reply. So are we gonna argue post structure now since you really don't have a reason why Windows 8 sucks other then its something more to learn new?



Phusius said:


> I am actually excited to upgrade to Win 8 retail when my 14.99 promo is allowed to be usedm can you please tell me what "other features of Win 8 that are not to be ignored" are?  I just want to know what to look out for.



PCMag has a short review up thats kinda cool.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> you really don't have a reason why Windows 8 sucks other then its something more to learn new?



I didn't say anything about it being new being the issue, that's all you dude. I jumped on Vista when everyone else said it was crap(for me, it wasn't), and Windows 7 I had before it was even in store. Each offered me something...new Direct X versions, and thereby, new gaming visuals and features.

Windows 8, on the other hand, offers me, who is primarily a gamer, nothing. The way I use my PC makes security unimportant other than what is provided.


Yes, I had a list of how all those features you listed don't appeal to ME, but that lack of structure, is due to your own post, not mine, in fact, so let's call the kettle black right away, why don't we? That's was YOUR list. I don't care what Windows8 offers to anyone else, first of all, since I won't be buying it for them...I care about what it offers me.


So again, what does it offer me? or are you again gonna repeat shit? Nevermind, I know what you'll do. No need to answer that one.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very minute gains in gaming. Nothing worth upgrading to. Till Ms gets their head out of their ass i wont move to 8 at all


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 22, 2012)

You've made some good points Mailman and Windows 8 is hardly another Vista (tho as I've said before that situation was not all MS's fault). But I still fail to comprehend your utter exuberance for this new OS and also exactly why are so absolutely keen on being an earliest adopter *especially* considering you use your machine to make a living. I'm not claiming there aren't valid reasons; I just can't determine them.



eidairaman1 said:


> Till Ms gets their head out of their ass i wont move to 8 at all



Not really sure what the hell that is supposed to mean but, yeah, like Dave has said too there's not much for me here as it stands today in terms of warranting an upgrade.


----------



## Rhyseh (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree with Mailman on this one.

Windows 8 implements some of the largest changes we've seen since Windows 95. It's a move towards a fully integrated technology eco-system that caters to the average Joe. Like it or not it is the way forward. Microsoft has assumed that the tech savvy will customise the OS until they get it the way they want it.

OS' are now being manufactured for the same market who love reality TV..... Personally I don't see a reason not to upgrade, as someone who makes their living off technology I really don't understand the resistance to Win 8. It offers everything Windows 7 does and a little bit more.

It's coming no matter how much noise people make.


----------



## baggpipes (Aug 22, 2012)

Im about to stop coming here its all mail man troll these days.....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 22, 2012)

Rhyseh said:


> I agree with Mailman on this one.
> 
> Windows 8 implements some of the largest changes we've seen since Windows 95. It's a move towards a fully integrated technology eco-system that caters to the average Joe. Like it or not it is the way forward. Microsoft has assumed that the tech savvy will customise the OS until they get it the way they want it.
> 
> ...



Agreed. People will hate on it and bitch just like every release of Windows. It'll be adopted by all, its just a matter of time. Will it be adopted quickly or slowly? Just got to wait and see. I think the big thing is that most people are seeing is the massive change to the GUI, but they don't consider the under the hood aspects and performance the OS brings you. Disregard any sort of gaming performance everything else is better than Windows 7. I mean honestly Windows 8 knows its running on an SSD so if you go to turn off defrag that we do for Windows 7 it actually just says Optimize. And it does some SSD optimizations for you so the OS can run at its best on the SSD. Most likely just turns off Defrag, but you get the point.


----------



## Slacker (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey guys, i just want to ask something off-topic. Can you guys do a review on Bulldozer performance on win8? I just want to see if Amd really mean that their cpu is better on win8.


----------



## Frick (Aug 22, 2012)

baggpipes said:


> Im about to stop coming here its all mail man troll these days.....



On this topic, yes. Otherwise he's better now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 22, 2012)

IDK Windows 7 was a drastic improvement over Windows 2000, XP and Vista in the speed dept. I might add it boots and responds as fast if not faster than windows 98 SE did


----------



## Ikaruga (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 22, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You might want that, but fact of the matter is that streamlining the UIs across the devices is the future. Apple has been trying to do that ever since the iphone and ipad came out and you can see the similarities between them a lot more these days.



You don`t have too,When i had my iPod 32 gig it was the same as a iphone4.All my IPod needed was a bios flash to make it a phone....Microsoft sees this and is doing the same thing,And all who use Win7 are H8ting on that fact.Fact of the matter is I seen all The Vista users here Bitch Win7 was a refresh why bother,Imagine What would have happened if Win8 was just a refresh?????

1,Apple 622.45 Billion made (Also beats Microsoft's best year 99)
2,Microsoft 534.42 Billion made

Wonder Why Apple has an upper hand these days???? They have one Os for everything mobile And there mac-os X .That`s  Less money spent is more money saved and earned.

Boy now I can not wait for Win9 to come out and see all these START Button guys complain even more.What gets me is they don`t even realize all them Win7 updates the other day are from Win8.....Go figure why we installed a More Secure OS.

Oh And Whizz Thanks for the great review.


----------



## Redspeed93 (Aug 22, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> You don`t have too,When i had my iPod 32 gig it was the same as a iphone4.All my IPod needed was a bios flash to make it a phone....Microsoft sees this and is doing the same thing,And all who use Win7 are H8ting on that fact.Fact of the matter is I seen all The Vista users here Bitch Win7 was a refresh why bother,Imagine What would have happened if Win8 was just a refresh?????
> 
> 1,Apple 622.45 Billion made (Also beats Microsoft's best year 99)
> 2,Microsoft 534.42 Billion made
> ...



Microsoft is in fact still the most valuable company in the world. Their 1999-record 616 billion translates to 850 billion in 2012 usd, when considering inflation.


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ALL of you will be on Windows 8 soon. On beta drivers and no updates it hangs easily with Windows 7. Face it, Windows 8 is a superior operating system. Hate it all you want but its the future.



I agree with everyone except for the word 'soon.'

I give it 4 years before it is mainstream, even among non business.  Business might switch in 10 years, or never because of the UI.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Business might switch in 10 years, or never because of the UI.



that is an interesting point you make. for businesses productivity is important and no matter how good something is on paper, training people in the new system costs time and money.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I agree with everyone except for the word 'soon.'
> 
> I give it 4 years before it is mainstream, even among non business.  Business might switch in 10 years, or never because of the UI.





W1zzard said:


> that is an interesting point you make. for businesses productivity is important and no matter how good something is on paper, training people in the new system costs time and money.




I think it depends on the adoption rate of tablets among the masses. One positive thing I can say about MS is they don't break old OS's via "updates" to force you to upgrade to the new OS. I hope they don't start with Windows 8.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ALL of you will be on Windows 8 soon. On beta drivers and no updates it hangs easily with Windows 7. Face it, Windows 8 is a superior operating system. Hate it all you want but its the future.



Yup, that's right. Just like I loaded WinME and Vista on all my PC's.....


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for the review
i dont need to upgrade my ms$ win7 on my pc


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> One positive thing I can say about MS is they don't break old OS's via "updates" to force you to upgrade to the new OS.



yeah, i installed windows xp last week and was surprised that windows update still worked fine


----------



## D007 (Aug 22, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> that is an interesting point you make. for businesses productivity is important and no matter how good something is on paper, training people in the new system costs time and money.



Yea business don't upgrade like consumers.. Most municipalities are still running on XP..

PS: I have to LOL at those of you who take this soo serious.. 
Win 8 is the future!!! ooooh scarrryy..lol.. 
Yea win 8 is the future.... and oompa loompas make chocolate milk.. 
Keep dreaming.. Win 8 is a footnote, that is all.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> yeah, i installed windows xp last week and was surprised that windows update still worked fine



Indeed there is another OS maker that's famous for breaking older OS's via updates to make you upgrade. This is one thing I have always respected about MS. They support things for YEARS. On a side note I used XP about a month ago.....It was painful to look at 



D007 said:


> Keep dreaming.. Win 8 is a footnote, that is all.



Yes I'm sure that after all this investment MS is gonna bring back the start button. Never mind market trends! START BUTTON FOREVER.  Let it go bro. It had a good run.


----------



## Syborfical (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> For a tech community that prides itself on forward thinking and cutting edge software you guys sure sound like a bunch of stereotypical close minded conservatives.



Only if steam ran native in Linux then Id have no need for a windows OS.

After Vista which I consider windows ME Version 2 which was  SPOS. (Steaming Pile of S...)
Me and more of my friends moved away from Microsoft.

So I congratulate MS for pissing more people off and I hope they explore other operating systems... Good luck...


----------



## Frick (Aug 22, 2012)

D007 said:


> Yea business don't upgrade like consumers.. Most municipalities are still running on XP..
> 
> PS: I have to LOL at those of you who take this soo serious..
> Win 8 is the future!!! ooooh scarrryy..lol..
> ...



Windows XP needs to go away. I know there are lots of good reasons for companies to stick with it, but still.

And it's too early to say it's gonna fail. But mailman is right about MS having spent so much resources on this they will likely not just give it up. They are trying something new (Windows Everywhere), and that require some sort of leap. Feelings will be hurt etc, but I hope they pull it off.


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes I'm sure that after all this investment MS is gonna bring back the start button. Never mind market trends! START BUTTON FOREVER.  Let it go bro. It had a good run.



Yes, because a single button to easily access anything you need is just horrible. HORRIBLE! If there's one thing that has made me go crazy from Win95 through Windows 7 is that damn intuitive button.

I'm changing my cat's name from Mr. Buttons to Mr. Metro in defiance of buttons!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yes, because a single button to easily access anything you need is just horrible. HORRIBLE! If there's one thing that has made me go crazy from XP through Windows 7 is that damn intuitive button.



Ive worked for years and made a lot of money without a start button. Windows 8 just turned the start menu into a start SCREEN. I have no idea what the big deal is with the start button. I mean really people only dislike this OS because it fits into the established "Good OS, Bad OS" stereotype. This OS could be the most epic upgrade of all time and people would still dislike it. Sheep gotta be sheep. G-d forbid anyone try an learn anything new.

Anyway I'm done. Ill let all the shallow justifications continue for close mindedness.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 22, 2012)

Frick said:


> Windows XP needs to go away. I know there are lots of good reasons for companies to stick with it, but still.
> 
> And it's too early to say it's gonna fail. But mailman is right about MS having spent so much resources on this they will likely not just give it up. They are trying something new (Windows Everywhere), and that require some sort of leap. Feelings will be hurt etc, but I hope they pull it off.



No way man, do you know how much legacy crap still depends on XP?  There are programs in the medical field that just refuse to work with 7, or if they do its 32-bit 7 and you have to disable all the added features.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive worked for years and made a lot of money without a start button. Windows 8 just turned the start menu into a start SCREEN. I have no idea what the big deal is with the start button. I mean really people only dislike this OS because it fits into the established "Good OS, Bad OS" stereotype. This OS could be the most epic upgrade of all time and people would still dislike it. Sheep gotta be sheep. G-d forbid anyone try an learn anything new.
> 
> Anyway I'm done. Ill let all the shallow justifications continue for close mindedness.



I hope they come out with something like ALFRED for windows.  I use it on the mac and its better than the start menu and the dock combined.  An intelligent search that opens files/programs/runs custom macros/ etc.  Like suri but alot faster and less annoying, and much cleaner than the windows run command.

Check out the features if yous still have a mac: 






http://www.alfredapp.com/


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 22, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> that is an interesting point you make. for businesses productivity is important and no matter how good something is on paper, training people in the new system costs time and money.


Case in point, we are still on XP. 8th largest water company in the USA and there are 1k PC's with XP on it. 

Being remotely associated with the helpdesk (my group receives these calls after hours, thankfully only for PW resets in most cases), we have to deal with people and boy oh boy you would not believe the people that are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooofoaking lost on doing ANYTHING on a PC :shadedshu. So making the change to from XP to 7 is a lot for some. The difference in the GUI from 7 to 8 is monumental for a lot of people.

That said, Im peer described (TMM) as shallow. I dislike the new UI and was thankful in the beta that you could get back to a more 'classic' menu structure. That is now gone. :shadedshu


----------



## Frick (Aug 22, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> No way man, do you know how much legacy crap still depends on XP?  There are programs in the medical field that just refuse to work with 7, or if they do its 32-bit 7 and you have to disable all the added features.



That is indeed what it is like (which is why I said that there are a lot of good reasons for people/corporations/whatever to stay on it), but I like to dream.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Sexy (Windows 7) you ain't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## qubit (Aug 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yes, because a single button to easily access anything you need is just horrible. HORRIBLE! If there's one thing that has made me go crazy from Win95 through Windows 7 is that damn intuitive button.
> 
> I'm changing my cat's name from Mr. Buttons to Mr. Metro in defiance of buttons!!!



Way to say it! 



EarthDog said:


> Case in point, we are still on XP. 8th largest water company in the USA and there are 1k PC's with XP on it.
> 
> Being remotely associated with the helpdesk (my group receives these calls after hours, thankfully only for PW resets in most cases), we have to deal with people *and boy oh boy you would not believe the people that are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooofoaking lost on doing ANYTHING on a PC* :shadedshu. So making the change to from XP to 7 is a lot for some. The difference in the GUI from 7 to 8 is monumental for a lot of people.
> 
> That said, Im peer described (TMM) as shallow. I dislike the new UI and was thankful in the beta that you could get back to a more 'classic' menu structure. That is now gone. :shadedshu



I believe it, twice over. I work in tech support and see this many times every day. Sometimes it's funny, but many times I just lose the will to live, especially when they start being rude, arguing and obstructing me when I'm trying to help them. Morons.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2012)

qubit said:


> Way to say it!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it, twice over. I work in tech support and see this many times every day. Sometimes it's funny, but many times I just lose the will to live, especially when they start being rude, arguing and obstructing me when I'm trying to help them. Morons.



certain medical  equipment  use xp still


----------



## qubit (Aug 23, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> certain medical  equipment  use xp still



I'm not sure you meant your comment for me?


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive worked for years and made a lot of money without a start button. Windows 8 just turned the start menu into a start SCREEN.



Only the start screen has less functionality but perhaps " looks better" to some.

Not worth it


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 23, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> yeah, i installed windows xp last week and was surprised that windows update still worked fine



that is because it is still used in VM in Windows7 and still gets updates.Now with Windows8 they do not have VM just VCHD and you can run it in that as a virtual drive and install to it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2012)

qubit said:


> I'm not sure you meant your comment for me?



I was agreeing with you about corps having upgrade limitations and issues


----------



## qubit (Aug 23, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I was agreeing with you about corps having upgrade limitations and limits



Cheers matey.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> For a tech community that prides itself on forward thinking and cutting edge software you guys sure sound like a bunch of stereotypical close minded conservatives.




you shall look the other side of the coin also

maybe a lot of us are " stereotypical close minded conservatives" but :

-why to buy/upgrade a OS which is better only by the name...
-even 7 is not mature completely;always updates even after service pack... etc.;won't 8 be the same shit under another name?
-only now 7 start to be adopted by majority of users (a lot still on xp&vista) so where this 8 fit in?
- better security on 8? i doubt
-more control from ms on user  with 8

and i can write a lot of more reasons..... but for me the most important is that 8 is coming too soon;i doubt market will embrace it;but if will be a failure who cares ms has enough money they afford to make mistakes


----------



## digibucc (Aug 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Face it, Windows 8 is a superior operating system. Hate it all you want but its the future.



just like ME was right? the fact is if you use a traditional computer (ie anything without a touch screen) there is very little if any reason to "upgrade".
getting it free on a new pc? most consumers wouldn't downgrade so you could be right about numbers - but since when has that been the determining factor of superiority?


----------



## N3M3515 (Aug 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You think that because you are not fluent in using it. I thought the same thing about windows XP. Open your mind a little. See the big picture.



FFS, metro UI is a fucking ugly shit man, accept it.
I applaud how faster, secure, etc it is, but that god damned UI is UGLY as SHIT.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 23, 2012)

N3M3515 said:


> FFS, metro UI is a fucking ugly shit man, accept it.
> I applaud how faster, secure, etc it is, but that god damned UI is UGLY as SHIT.



That is your opinion and many others. Don't force that on everyone else that likes it. I sure like it, and welcome the change. I guess im one of the few that accept change in things.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2012)

digibucc said:


> just like ME was right? the fact is if you use a traditional computer (ie anything without a touch screen) there is very little if any reason to "upgrade".
> getting it free on a new pc? most consumers wouldn't downgrade so you could be right about numbers - but since when has that been the determining factor of superiority?



wrong many average joe consumers requested an os downgrade frome vista to xp because Vista was a SPOS in speed and reliability dept.


----------



## human_error (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the review wizz - good to see that the under-the-cover changes don't free up any more significant resources for applications running on the machine, nor does it impact gaming performance.

I will not be moving any of my machines to win8 unless they give me the option of having a small start menu instead of a start screen. I know that no-one I directly work with will be moving to windows 8  - I will be suprised if the company as a whole even gives it as an option - we can use win7/xp or osx or any one of a number of linux distros but there will be resistence to support something which makes the staff less efficient (and if the staff don't want it I doubt there will be any rush to move to support it). I'm due a new machine next year and you can be sure as hell it will come downgraded to windows 7, and if (by some miracle) not I'll downgrade it myself.

It's not about being resistant to change, it's not about being sentimental about a button - it's about efficiency. I usually have around 8 or 9 fullscreen apps open at once on my machine, split across 3 screens - I am constantly switching between them and resizing them over other windows. When I need to find a file or open a new app I press the start button> type the start of what I want and press enter. I know you can do this on win8. The difference is on win7 when I am using the start menu to search for a file/application it takes a very small section of my screen up - and it's in the bottom left, which on the majority of my applications is deadspace as I've moved the elements around so the bottom left doesn't contain anything oft used. In windows 8 I am thrown out of my desktop screen - when I am searching for files or applications I can't be looking at other applications at the same time. I can't be reading something which gives me a clue on what to search for (for example if I am looking for a javacore with a date+timestamp as the unique name element I can just read it while entering the text on the start menu in windows 7. No need for a mouse or to remember the filename plus 12 numbers. In windows 8 I need to either remember the unique key or use my mouse to highlight it to copy/paste - it requires more effort than windows 7, and that is something I can't erase through learning the new OS).

Sorry for the long explanation but I keep seeing people argue over metro saying that people complain because they are lazy/stupid/afraid of change. There is a legitimate argument that it is less efficient - and that's just the start screen. You can have a max of 2 metro apps visible at the same time on one screen - with a fixed 60/30 split as well - there goes my multitasking straight out the window (and yes I usually have more than 2 apps visible on my main screen at the same time).

It's a shame really, I like the efficiencies in file copy and WDDM that windows 8 brings, but I will not make myself less efficient for the sake of change.


----------



## N3M3515 (Aug 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That is your opinion and many others. Don't force that on everyone else that likes it. I sure like it, and welcome the change. I guess im one of the few that accept change in things.



I accept whatever i like 
That uglyness i don't like so i don't accept it and i'm free to do so, i'm not forcing anybody nor anybody is a zombie or idiot to think as i do without discerning.

So, it's clear that it isn't that i not accept change, i accept changes i like.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I guess im one of the few that accept change in things.


 



human_error said:


> It's not about being resistant to change, it's not about being sentimental about a button - it's about efficiency.
> 
> It's a shame really, I like the efficiencies in file copy and WDDM that windows 8 brings, but I will not make myself less efficient for the sake of change.


totally agreed



eidairaman1 said:


> wrong many average joe consumers requested an os downgrade frome vista to xp because Vista was a SPOS in speed and reliability dept.


good to hear


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

im currently running windows 8 and i have to say so far everything is great. the UI takes a little getting used to but is not difficult at all. programs load FASTER and install FASTER than on the same rig using windows 7. i was skeptical at first but im pretty sure i am sticking with windows 8.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 25, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i was skeptical at first but im pretty sure i am sticking with windows 8.



wait wait .... what? you use windows?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 25, 2012)

digibucc said:


> wait wait .... what? you use windows?



I kinda thought the same thing from something he said about steam on linux. Putting his money where his mouth is or something.

You can't really escape windows when it has an 85%+ market share. You kinda need it sometimes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 25, 2012)

i use windows for games because WINE is a poor man's alternative and i am not a poor man. i use linux for literally everything else. 

i cant wait for the day that i can play AAA title games on linux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nirutbs (Aug 25, 2012)

nice os but i will wait for a while...


----------



## DeoDomuique (Aug 26, 2012)

No Win8 for me either. I just made a clean Win7 installation and I'm not looking... back.

Up until now the only program I stopped updating is uTorrent ( 2.2.1 ). None else. Now Win7 is being added in the shooort list.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2012)

They should of just left this for phones and Called it Windows Mobile Or left option in this during setup to use Metro or Classic 7 interface and be able to switch on the fly pretty much.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 27, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> They should of just left this for phones and Called it Windows Mobile Or left option in this during setup to use Metro or Classic 7 interface and be able to switch on the fly pretty much.



that would be awesome. give me the few real improvements but don't make it harder for me to do my job all day? best of both worlds. this is a great idea imo.  as i said, unless you use a touchscreen the new interface just makes you work harder.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2012)

digibucc said:


> that would be awesome. give me the few real improvements but don't make it harder for me to do my job all day? best of both worlds. this is a great idea imo.  as i said, unless you use a touchscreen the new interface just makes you work harder.



ya but people at MS are thinking about the Green n not useability/efficiency. Computers were supposed to increase overall production efficiency back in the day...


----------



## DJEscreet (Aug 28, 2012)

If its not broken dont fix it.

After using XP since not long after first release ypassing vista totally and only upgrading to 7 on my laptop last year and desktop this year, I think i'll be giving it another decade or so till i next upgrade windows.

however i always keep up to date with the latest Linux distro's as soon as theyre available, this i have to say is the future.

Good test and review of the performance variations between 7 and 8 btw. keep up the good work.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ALL of you will be on Windows 8 soon. On beta drivers and no updates it hangs easily with Windows 7. Face it, Windows 8 is a superior operating system. Hate it all you want but its the future.



Tell that to all the people still using xp lol, its superior for touchscreens.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2012)

next to 98 se. 7 is fast. xp never was


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 21, 2012)

What disturbs me the most is the idea of not giving the consumer options, take for example the start menu?, we spend good money to own microsoft os, i feel its wrong to assume everyone wants to switch to touchscreens with there computing habits, how hard would it have been for ms to include the option to run win 8 the same way as win 7?

Im all for "progress" but why has ms not given us the option to use it like win 7, i have absolutely no need for touchscreens, thats what is making me feel disinclined to update at this stage.

Im sure it's great though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2012)

In All honesty i think Ms should of called this Windows 7.5


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2012)

Interface bad,  yes.  To me,  so was Win 7's.  That's why classicshell was born!  Takes 2 seconds to install,  and the classic start button is back,  and that lovely win 3.1 interface called metro is gone too!  When you strip the crap away,  it's just an updated win7 underneath.  I've done testing on both my real hardware and in virtual machines,  to make sure all is the same.  I can't find any discernible difference between the 2 oses.  Win8 doesn't seem any faster,  and doesn't seem to add much more of anything else.  Except maybe ReFS.  Which only comes with the server version,  although you can hack it into pro and ent very easily.  And ReFS is slower than NTSF,  and lacks many features,  and you can't use it on a boot volume. Hmmm.  Well I skipped Vista completely because it sucked,  and think I'll skip win8 because most of it's hype seems to be the metro ui,  and nothing else!


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks like crap, wouldn't be able to afford it if it didn't look like crap, currently offers no benefit over Windows 7 for my needs. No Win8 for me, they'll come out with Windows 9 before most people see a need to move from Win7.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 21, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Interface bad,  yes.  To me,  so was Win 7's.  That's why classicshell was born!  Takes 2 seconds to install,  and the classic start button is back,  and that lovely win 3.1 interface called metro is gone too!  When you strip the crap away,  it's just an updated win7 underneath.  I've done testing on both my real hardware and in virtual machines,  to make sure all is the same.  I can't find any discernible difference between the 2 oses.  Win8 doesn't seem any faster,  and doesn't seem to add much more of anything else.  Except maybe ReFS.  Which only comes with the server version,  although you can hack it into pro and ent very easily.  And ReFS is slower than NTSF,  and lacks many features,  and you can't use it on a boot volume. Hmmm.  Well I skipped Vista completely because it sucked,  and think I'll skip win8 because most of it's hype seems to be the metro ui,  and nothing else!



I would like to see a certain man of mail respond to this...


----------



## D007 (Sep 21, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Interface bad,  yes.  To me,  so was Win 7's.  That's why classicshell was born!  Takes 2 seconds to install,  and the classic start button is back,  and that lovely win 3.1 interface called metro is gone too!  When you strip the crap away,  it's just an updated win7 underneath.  I've done testing on both my real hardware and in virtual machines,  to make sure all is the same.  I can't find any discernible difference between the 2 oses.  Win8 doesn't seem any faster,  and doesn't seem to add much more of anything else.  Except maybe ReFS.  Which only comes with the server version,  although you can hack it into pro and ent very easily.  And ReFS is slower than NTSF,  and lacks many features,  and you can't use it on a boot volume. Hmmm.  Well I skipped Vista completely because it sucked,  and think I'll skip win8 because most of it's hype seems to be the metro ui,  and nothing else!



That sounds about right from what I hear...lol.. I'll be skipping 8 for sure..


----------



## caleb (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think it depends on the adoption rate of tablets among the masses. One positive thing I can say about MS is they don't break old OS's via "updates" to force you to upgrade to the new OS. I hope they don't start with Windows 8.



It has nothing to do with any adoption rate among users. No corporation will use this OS because its too expensive to implement. It takes ages in my company (Orange) to get Win7 up and going everywhere.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 1, 2012)

I got 8 only because it was $15. I can confirm it actually much faster than 7.


----------



## willowin (Nov 25, 2012)

*W8 enterprise 64bit works great*

I went from W7 ultimate 64bit to W8 enterprise 64bit and I love it. It has a lot of add-ons that W7 doesn't. The ability to mount ISO's right from the windows explorer is awesome. Also, I had problems with W7 installing device drivers on a few things but W8 they installed and finally work properly. BF3 runs just as good or better and I have not experience any memory leakage as I did on W7.

So as far as my opinion, I think W8 is very good.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah if you can get over Metro then it is good. But far too many people seem to not be able to do that, which is kind of silly. At least for more tech savvy people.


----------



## qubit (Nov 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah if you can get over Metro then it is good. But far too many people seem to not be able to do that, which is kind of silly. At least for more tech savvy people.



I bought Windows 8 Pro for £25 the other day and have been playing with it. While I could use it as it is, I don't like what they've done with the Start screen replacing the Start button and certainly doesn't add any useful functionality. I also don't like losing Aero. That new look is ok, but certainly looks like a step backward from Aero.

Start8 solves the Start button problem, but I haven't seen an Aero add-on for it yet. Certainly Windows 8 retains all the code to render it. It simply needs to have the theme put back on.

Windows 8 has a lot of nice under the hood improvements, but it's just hobbled by those two things.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 25, 2012)

qubit said:


> I bought Windows 8 Pro for £25 the other day and have been playing with it. While I could use it as it is, I don't like what they've done with the Start screen replacing the Start button and certainly doesn't add any useful functionality. I also don't like losing Aero. That new look is ok, but certainly looks like a step backward from Aero.
> 
> Start8 solves the Start button problem, but I haven't seen an Aero add-on for it yet. Certainly Windows 8 retains all the code to render it. It simply needs to have the theme put back on.
> 
> Windows 8 has a lot of nice under the hood improvements, but it's just hobbled by those two things.


Isn't Aero being gone the reason for that less resources are used? With


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 25, 2012)

I'll be getting a new rig on Friday with windows 8 and I have two monitors. I have a GTX 660, will the two screens just display the metro and start screen if I hook up both or is there something else I would need to do?


----------

